# Finaly



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

Yesterday, they arrived 2 boys .. They are so cute. One white like his mom and the other, tan, black,white. The white one looks like he has blue eyes.

I will have to add pictures later


:kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats to a healthy delivery!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! cant wait to see pics... doesn't that 5 months take the LONGEST???? I have about 2 1/2 more weeks to wait... and it's driving me crazy! Glad they are all well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...can't wait to see them......... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

The. White one is not doing well . Going to call the lady that has the buck. Eating well from mom


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. 
What are the symptoms? How is he acting?


----------



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

Not eating. Not getting up and walking. The lady that has the buck said he might have phamonia ( not spelled right) she got some Electra lites plus and gave a shot of LA-200 penacellin( not spelled right) and 1/3 baby aspirin. She gave enough meds. for 4 days. He will take the Electra lites from a dropper. He will also take goat from the dropper. So every 4 hours or so i give him electra lite and milk. Seems like he cant nurse form his mom teet. he will not nurse from a nipple either.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope things are better. That you got help. 

Is the teat plugged? If it is you need to milk out a little until the milk flows. 

Either way you need to milk out some colostrum and feed it to the baby by eyedropper or something. 

Can the kid not stand? It is possible he need a BoSe shot.


----------



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

Nope the milk was coming out of the mother ok, Doing 100% better today. I have no clue what happened. jumping and playing today.


----------



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

Ok here are the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------

